# Thailand Cubers



## pjk (Nov 13, 2012)

I checked the Thai forum and it appears to be inactive. To any cubers in Thailand, do you browse this forum? Are there any further organized meetups?

I'm considering organizing a meetup in Bangkok. If anyone is interested, please reply here. Thanks.


----------



## balloon6610 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am from thailand as well  i am interested to join but i don't know if i have enough time to go there since i live in chaingmai (In the northern part of thailand) If you please tell me the information of the meet up would be much appreciate.


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> I am from thailand as well  i am interested to join but i don't know if i have enough time to go there since i live in chaingmai (In the northern part of thailand) If you please tell me the information of the meet up would be much appreciate.


Awesome. Do you know of any others around the north or even near Bangkok? We could organize one in a better location, depending on the interest.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 14, 2012)

pjk said:


> Awesome. Do you know of any others around the north or even near Bangkok? We could organize one in a better location, depending on the interest.



Whoa! When did you move to Thailand? Or are you just visiting?


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2012)

SpeedSolve said:


> Whoa! When did you move to Thailand? Or are you just visiting?


I moved here a month ago. It's a pretty cool place.


----------



## balloon6610 (Nov 15, 2012)

pjk said:


> Awesome. Do you know of any others around the north or even near Bangkok? We could organize one in a better location, depending on the interest.


Well i am still newbie at cubing and i only been to competition once so i don't know much about cubers in thailand. But lot of them should be in bangkok. They usually hanging out on a facebook page and a facebook group since a thailandcube forum is pretty much dead right now. But i don't know much about them either but i might give you a link if i find it 

Ok find it so this is a thailandcube fanpage 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Thailandcube/148643995197427?ref=ts&fref=ts
Try to contact them if you can  
I hope i can help


----------



## anders (Nov 15, 2012)

pjk, if I were you, I would contact the Thai delegate Chatchawan Jaruwattanakun. He is a great guy.


----------



## MCMLXX (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi PJK, It's time to meet again..  Thank you for your kind advise last time we meet. Very addicted hobby for me now.


----------



## pjk (Oct 12, 2015)

MCMLXX said:


> Hi PJK, It's time to meet again..  Thank you for your kind advise last time we meet. Very addicted hobby for me now.


Want to do something this week in Silom area this time? What day is good for you?

Anyone else here interested in a cubing meetup?


----------

